# portable voice changer



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

I too would like to see this happen. I do however, have a voice amplifier that is just like the changers only much louder (but just amplifies, doesn't alter), but it's also larger but that shouldn't be an issue. I just need a way to maybe run the changer through the amplifier to make it louder. I have a voice amplifier similar to this one,









The volume is plenty loud enough, just need to get the changer to work with it.


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

maybe hack up changer ,take the wires running to the speaker in the changer and add an imput lead into the amplifer


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

greasemonkey said:


> maybe hack up changer ,take the wires running to the speaker in the changer and add an imput lead into the amplifer


Hehe. You know, immediately after replying to this thread, I thought, "I think I'll go mess with that right now." And this is exactly the first thing I tried. However, no dice. The sound goes through, but with a lot of static and noise. Maybe it has something to do with just attaching hte leads to the circuits of the amp's input rather than actually wiring it to a male mini-plug?

I tried just going straight to the speaker on the amplifier, and that worked pretty good. It doesn't give you the volume control, but it was pretty loud. MUCH louder than the standard speaker that comes with the changer, and would most likely be enough to use in a haunt depending on monster location.

So I think I'll put the circuit board of the changer into the amplifier (inside it appears I may have room), and make it a part of the amplifier by adding a jack for the changer. This way, I can pop the headset into either port. One for normal voice amplification, and one for voice changing, and they will both operate into the same speaker. 

I may still fool around with getting it to work through the amp's circuit board, since it would be great to have some volume control. Maybe by adding a mini-plug to the speaker leads like I said above. But overall, I think all anyone needs to do is get a larger speaker for the voice changer, and that would help tremendously, as that is essentially all I'm doing with mine to make it louder.


----------

